# Upset tummy



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So Binky has had diarrhoea for the last couple of days (daughter gave her food she should not have) after saying she had guts of iron 
Anyway what is odd, is it is a pale tan colour, but had some black streaks in it...anyone else come across this? I am moving her onto chicken and rice today, but wondering if I should call the vet?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

As long as there is no blood in it I would just give the chicken and rice a go. No treats or extras. It should only take 24/48 hours to go back to normal.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Karen she ate the boiled chicken and rice this morning so fingers crossed it helps things settle. 
We are going out this morning, so I will take some boiled chicken as recall treats.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

As long as she's fine in herself and not lethargic and also being sick I think the home remedy of bland diet will be fine, I generally give white fish fillet with boiled rice as I find this the gentlest on the tummy, continue with the bland diet until toilet has returned to normal this can take a few days but don't rush to get her back on her normal food once toilet is back to normal I would continue with the bland diet for one more day then the next put half her normal food with it, I have found if you put them back on their normal food to quick you can go back to runny no2's again. Wish Binky better soon xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sometimes if your dog has had a major upset stomach (and if you've had to clear up you'll know how major it can be!!) the vet will recommend starving them for 24 to 48 hours before introducing a bland rice and fish diet. Starving a puppy probably isn't the right option without vet advice, but you could just offer rice for a day before introducing protein.
Good luck, hope she is better soon.
Also cut back on walks while she is recovering...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone, she has had bland all day..recall suffered a bit when we were out with only boiled rice as a treat 
In herself she seems ok and ran around like a mad thing (although she was lethargic yesterday thinking about it) today. Her poo has firmed up a bit already but there was some blood in it so I will call the vet tomorrow and take her for a once over.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

It sounds like she has a little colitis, being a little blood was in it, I worried when I first saw this with my first Beau, but with Kody he had it and once the bland diet kicked in he was fine. But if it puts your mind at rest pop her to the vets they may give antibiotics as a precaution. They did with both of mine although I waited an extra day to see if it would clear through diet and it did so I still have them in the meds cupboard. X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well she had a bad night, got up this morning to poo all over her crate, so she had had a bath and is now v subdued and I am sat waiting for the vets to open. She looks like she tries to go to the toilet but can't poor baby.
In our garden there is a bag of cuttings that include last years Xmas tree (i know we are slackers...well busy slackers!) i noticed this morning she has been pulling branches out..I am wondering if this may have caused some of it...


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww Sam, hope Binky is back to her normal self soon x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Laura, I am hoping bug and not blockage


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Bless poor little Binky, hope she is ok x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Rachel, got vets at 9.40 so not too long to wait...


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope Binky is soom back to her normal bouncy self, Sam


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope Binky is soon back to her normal bouncy self, Sam


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the vet was not overly concerned because she is not de-hydrated and it is definitely not a blockage..phew! She also weighs 6.2kg at 14 weeks  so he said she was a v good weight. So my instructions are to keep up with the bland food for 48 hours, I added pasta to the chicken and rice just now and she ate the lot. He has given me tablets that I have it give her half a day for 6 days. 

She is back to her normal self though I am pleased to report, we just went to the local parks and she was bombing around like a demented thing  although we came home and she did two mustard runny poos in the garden 

Thank you for all your concern ladies, much appreciated by me and Binky xx

Oh I should add the vet thought it was something she ate...prob snail overload


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Pleased to hear it is nothing to worry about and she is ok, sometimes it is good to hear it from the vet though and puts your mind at ease

They do like to eat some odd things dont they, when we first got Darcie she kept eating bark and slate chippings out of the garden and she had a little tummy upset

Sounds like she enjoyed her run in the park  x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to know she's happy running about!! Such a good weight too! Hope her poos are back to normal soon and you don't have another night like last night, poor little Binky! X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it was very reassuring to have her checked over 
I am going to have to go back to PAH later today and replace all the bedding that I had to chuck away as I could not face chipping off slimy poo at 6.30am this morning!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Poor Binky...and poor you!!!! 

Hopefully with the meds and the bland diet things will improve... However it doesn't sound like its holding her back and she's certainly thriving. 

It's amazing how obsessed we become with poo!!

XX


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Glad to know she's happy running about!! Such a good weight too! Hope her poos are back to normal soon and you don't have another night like last night, poor little Binky! X


Fingers crossed things revert soon! Got some live yoghurt too and she had some of that too.
Yep she is a good weight..we don't call her la chunk for nothing 
Knackered so hoping for a better night for sure


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw Poor Binky...and poor you!!!!
> 
> Hopefully with the meds and the bland diet things will improve... However it doesn't sound like its holding her back and she's certainly thriving.
> 
> ...


I know I have had 6 conversations about poo today!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> I know I have had 6 conversations about poo today!!


Must be something in the air.Malie has had diarrhoea today,wouldn't eat tea and was then sick on my sisters carpet (
XClare


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Must be something in the air.Malie has had diarrhoea today,wouldn't eat tea and was then sick on my sisters carpet (
> XClare


Oh no poor Malie! I hope she feels a lot better soon, live yoghurt seems to have helped more than the chicken rice and pasta for Binky


----------

